# Pedal Cars FEST Let me see them!



## Che (Jul 28, 2005)

I put this one together 3 years ago for my two boys while I got My 58 Impala done. Since then, I see them more and more. FYI, my son actually rides this one.[attachmentid=228174]


----------



## Che (Jul 28, 2005)

Here are some that I have seen on line.

[attachmentid=228176]
[attachmentid=228177]
[attachmentid=228178]
[attachmentid=228179]


----------



## Che (Jul 28, 2005)

Here are some more.

[attachmentid=228180]
[attachmentid=228181]
[attachmentid=228182]
[attachmentid=228184]


----------



## Che (Jul 28, 2005)

Here is one that I realy like. This one took first at the Fresno show. Con Grats. My son took second and my home boy's son took 3rd.


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

I can tell you like pedal cars Che


----------



## Che (Jul 28, 2005)

Well, what I really wanted was an excusse to go to a show. With out my car, I felt like I wasn't doing anything, but just going to the shows. So I came up with the idea of putting this together...but it got a bit out of hand. You can't tell but the lights work, it has a neon light under, I had to make the knock offs.


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

lowriding is lowriding do the damn thang


----------



## Che (Jul 28, 2005)

[attachmentid=228198]
[attachmentid=228202]
[attachmentid=228201]


----------



## Che (Jul 28, 2005)

My kids do it all right. they make it a point to paddal there little ass to the other peddal cars at the shows and call them out. I have to find a way to put pags or something on them though.
[attachmentid=228207]


----------



## toco004 (Aug 1, 2004)

thats hella clean homie


----------



## Che (Jul 28, 2005)

[attachmentid=228218]Right on.


----------



## toco004 (Aug 1, 2004)

where can i get a pedal car?


----------



## toco004 (Aug 1, 2004)

is there any up coming pedal car shows?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i'll post some pedal cars for you later Che, i'll be home in about 2 hours though


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

hey che, is that you in post #8 taping the pedal car. if so what kind of tape is that and where can i find it


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

they look very nice.


----------



## Che (Jul 28, 2005)

You can find them at old hobby shops or antiques stores. You can even find them new now a day's. No that is not me taping it, but my homeboy is using that thin blue masking tape that you can buy at paint supply stores. It's the same one they use for flames and pattern.
[attachmentid=228419]
[attachmentid=228421]
[attachmentid=228422]
[attachmentid=228428]
[attachmentid=228426]


----------



## Che (Jul 28, 2005)

I had a back and front bumper made out of stainless steal because I did not like the way it looks painted. Along with that I had bumper gards and a grill made for it as well.
[attachmentid=228434]
[attachmentid=228436]
[attachmentid=228438]


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

here's the pics i told you i'd post


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

another one


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

sorry che, i thought i had more but that's it


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

hey che, here's a link to more pedal cars

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...178881&hl=pedal


----------



## Che (Jul 28, 2005)

Oh yea that works.


----------



## PORK CHOP (Sep 3, 2003)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=193511


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

"Baby Menace" coming soon....


----------



## LOS-SPIDERMAN (Dec 29, 2004)

LOOK OUT!!!! LEGIONS' RADICAL PEDAL CAR COMING SOON. :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONS-SPIDERMAN_@Aug 7 2005, 11:13 PM~3559204
> *LOOK OUT!!!! LEGIONS' RADICAL PEDAL CAR COMING SOON. :biggrin:
> *


  ....ill be lookin :biggrin:


----------



## Che (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 7 2005, 09:51 PM~3559089
> *"Baby Menace" coming soon....
> *


Oh man that thing is sick!!


----------



## LOS-SPIDERMAN (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Aug 7 2005, 10:51 PM~3559089
> *"Baby Menace" coming soon....
> *


GOOD LUCK WITH THE PEDAL CAR
LOOKING GOOD!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONS-SPIDERMAN_@Aug 9 2005, 04:22 AM~3569076
> *GOOD LUCK WITH THE PEDAL CAR
> LOOKING GOOD!!! :thumbsup:
> *


  ..thanx..itz all for my baby boy..


----------



## SmallDreams (Jul 23, 2005)

Damn, your sons pedal car is really kicking ass. Where can I find me 1 for my son?. The same model as your boys.


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

Just checking in..
:biggrin:


----------



## MONSTER831 (Nov 3, 2005)

WOW! i love the paint job on that pedal car with flames, that's fuckin bad ass :thumbsup:


----------



## East Siderr (Sep 6, 2005)

lmao


----------



## MONSTER831 (Nov 3, 2005)

yo che wud up jess hows the pedal car coming along?


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

legions pedal car


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

EMPIRE's "Baby Menace".. :0


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

TTT


----------



## htx_jkr (Aug 19, 2005)

[attachmentid=519596]


----------



## str8 outta denmark (Jan 31, 2006)

[attachmentid=519614][attachmentid=519615][attachmentid=519616][attachmentid=519618]


----------



## htx_jkr (Aug 19, 2005)

[attachmentid=519622][


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

:0


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

Ill finish posting the rest later on...


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

nOT PEDAL, bUT ITS ALL GOOD!!!!!!!!!

GONNA BUST OUT IN SAN BERDOO!!

THIS PEDAL CAR SHIT IS KRAZZEE!!!!!!!


----------



## lilwill1999 (May 8, 2008)

View My TinyFx


----------



## cordova 432 (Jun 17, 2009)

my daughter and her car


----------



## LOSCALLES CAR CLUB (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)




----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)




----------



## LoudMouf_kustoms (Jan 1, 2008)

i have a few 32 fords, 56 chevy belairs and a few firetrucks sitting here check out my sale topic on other items


----------



## LOSCALLES CAR CLUB (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

nice keep them coming


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

I JST GOT THIS ONE YESTERDAY WHILE DOING MY ROUTE I SAW A YARD SALE N THIS JOINT CAUGHT MY EYES N BOGHT IT ASAP! FOR 10 BUKS!
*'WAT YA THINK?*


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Aug 16 2009, 11:20 AM~14783233
> *I JST GOT THIS ONE YESTERDAY WHILE DOING MY ROUTE I SAW A YARD SALE N THIS JOINT CAUGHT MY EYES N BOGHT IT ASAP! FOR 10 BUKS!
> 'WAT YA THINK?
> 
> ...


THAT FUCKER LOOKS CLEAN


----------



## DiegoPat (Mar 22, 2009)

Here's my son's Pedal Car in the works.
The interior was gutted out to make room for a new leather interior and wheels are getting the white wall treatment. Updated pics to come......:biggrin:


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Aug 16 2009, 04:34 PM~14785498
> *THAT FUCKER LOOKS CLEAN
> *


hell yeh homie since i drive 4 fed-ex i was doing my regular route n spotted rite at a YARD SALE wat lucky me!

VERY CLEAN 4 DIES DOLLARS!


----------



## lilwill1999 (May 8, 2008)




----------



## JUNE BUG--> $JF (Nov 4, 2009)

MIGHT OR MIGHT NOT SALE HIT ME WIT OFFERS OR TRADES PM ME :thumbsup:


----------



## gonzalj (Aug 8, 2003)

My 2 year Grandsons car









My 4 year Grandsons car









my one year Son's car (coming soon)


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## Slowrider26" (Jul 6, 2010)

Hey im doin a pedal car for my son right now. What do you use for headlights? I noticed on some of the cars the heads lights arent just painted. Thanks


----------



## jaysantiago (Jun 9, 2012)

anybody have pics of the "dropped" suspension? i have a champion pedal car im building for my daughter.


----------



## untouchable-lac (May 26, 2011)




----------



## cartel323 (Mar 14, 2012)

I wanted to ask some of you for some help my daughters pedal car stroller that i made for her was stolen from us, please if anyone has any info please send me a message we would really appreciate it. stroller has a lot sentimental value to my family as my daughter's uncle who passed away did a lot of the work on it. thanks


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

cadillac_pimpin said:


> legions pedal car


those bumpers on the legions pedal car sre tight


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)




----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

Lownslow302 said:


>


The daytons looking bad ass on there


----------

